# Redfish!



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

I had the pleasure of fishing with Andy and his good friend Blanton. We had one main goal, and that was to find reds. After eliminating a lot of water the previous day looking for some new redfish lairs, I was feeling a little apprehensive. I found a few trout and flounder but no reds. I figured yesterday to stick to the skinny creeks. We put the old Scout into 4 wheel drive mode and grinded thru oyster bar after oyster bar. The bite was tuff! Spots that usually hold lots of crawling reds were virtually empty! I gotta hand it to Andy and Blanton though, as they pitched cast after cast into crevice after small crevice. We ended up with a handful of nice reds by days end, but we dang sure had to work for them. I am still scratchin my head cuz the conditions were ideal! Funny how that works sometimes. We did run out and snatch a mess of whiting for Andy's mom though. The whiting bite is definately on in the deeper holes around the sounds for those looking for some tasty and easy catching. Thanks guys for a great, but tuff day on the water! Good luck in your tourney next week Andy! After watching you guys bear down in the marsh, I think you'll be cashing a check!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

good report man...those tough days are sometimes the most memorable.


----------

